# Employer sponsored visa



## jamdon (Jul 18, 2010)

*Employer sponsored visa question*

If an employer wants to sponsor you for visa should they pay for visa and flights as well as setting everything up or does it depend on company.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

jamdon said:


> If an employer wants to sponsor you for visa should they pay for visa and flights as well as setting everything up or does it depend on company.


It's all up to negotiation jamdon, perhaps some larger companies prepared to do that for executives when headhunting as they call it occurs and an employment package is developed and smaller companies may help out but it'll depend on their financial status and just how keenly they seek someone.
If someone was to seek too much, it could find them having a smaller employer lose interest in sponsoring too I imagine.


----------



## jamdon (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks Wanderer i was wondering because the company that was to sponser me said it would cost £2500 and a friend had his paid.


----------

